# Pick the Afghan Insurgent Group...



## Marauder06 (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4521923...insurgents-killed-afghan-battle/#.TrrKcfQXs0Y

Let's see now, we have 1) a large mass of fighters making their way into Afghanistan from Pakistan, 2)in Paktika provice, 3)consisting at least in part of foreign fighters, 4) launching a complex attack against an ISAF base.

Gee I wonder which one of Freefalling's favorite Afghan insurgent groups could be responsible?


----------



## Brill (Nov 9, 2011)

Alex, I'll take What is OWS Movement for $500.


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2011)

Cback's mom is in Paktika?


----------



## Brill (Nov 9, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Cback's mom is in Paktika?



Well...she is a school teacher and all.  (Where was that crap when I was in school???  All we had were old cranky teachers and none of 'em were hot.  But I digress)


----------



## QC (Nov 9, 2011)

With four languages on the net it must have been difficult to co-ordinate.


----------

